# Nb éléments et espace disponible



## Castor (1 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Dans OSX Lion je ne retrouve plus l'information très utile qu'il y avait en bas des fenêtres à savoir le nombre d'éléments d'un dossier et l'espace disponible sur le disque.
Comment fait-on pour visualiser à nouveau ces informations?

Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h14 ----------

C'est bon, j'ai trouvé dans Finder=> Présentation, mais pourquoi ce n'est pas affiché par défaut?:hein:


----------



## seniorcanardo (16 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, je cherche la même info, mais dans la présentation en colonnes.
je ne navigue que par colonnes, et sur mon dernier Imac, qui est sous Lion, je ne sais jamais combien j'ai d'éléments, à moins de tous les sélectionner et de lire ce que le menu me propose de copier.
Sur mon bon vieux macpro sous SL, ça s'affiche et c'est très pratique.
Merci


----------

